# PACKAGED COOKED SHRIMP



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i juss noticed i have packaged cooked and frozen shrimp in da frez can i defrost it and giv it to ma rbp?


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

they will eat it i did at first but i use raw shrimp now


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I have heard raw is better, cooked can have trace contaminants in them sometimes. I'd dont really think it matters too much, feed your p's what ever they enjoy.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i feed my reds cooked/frozen salad shrimp, they love 'em


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

irght


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

raw is better but in the end as long as there eating


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i was gonna ask the same question. thanx. Cosco here i come.


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

to anybody: : can i also feed my red belly live shrimp?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

lui_81083 said:


> to anybody: : can i also feed my red belly live shrimp?


 Yes, your piranhas will devour live shrimp.


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks bullsnake!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i personally would feed them raw shrimp and *not* cooked.



> i feed my reds cooked/frozen salad shrimp, they love 'em


just because your piranha will eat something does not mean that it is healthy to be feeding to them. im sure they would eat hotdogs and hamburger if u threw it in their tank, but that is definently not good for them









if there is a chance that cooked shrimp could contain contaminants then why even take the chance??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raw is better for your Ps :nod: ...!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have to confess..........

I boiled up, and ATE some of my piranha's shrimp last night.







......

dipped it in garlic butter, damn.







Dont' worry they had some first. They dont' like the tails so I take them off for them. They are always soooo hungry they always fight over it.







Silly piranhas, lol.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I used cooked and check the ingredients label and make sure there isn't a bunch of sh*t in there(usually just shrimp and salt). If you think about it wouldn't raw be more likely to have parasites and what not. Or does freezing kill that crud?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like to feed mine raw shrimps :nod:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I used to feed my p's cooked shrimp. But then started feeding them raw shrimp with the shell on. The shell gives them carotene which is also good for them.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

cooked shrimp loses a lot of nutritional value for your p's.

but whatever works.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

burna said:


> I used cooked and check the ingredients label and make sure there isn't a bunch of sh*t in there(usually just shrimp and salt). If you think about it wouldn't raw be more likely to have parasites and what not. Or does freezing kill that crud?


 piranha definetly do not eat salt in the wild









feed them raw shrimp...piranha eat rotten/decayed meat in the wild. im not saying to feed them rotten meat, but parasites do not have the same affect on piranha that it would on you or me.

raw meat is more natural...i say raw meat all the way :nod:


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah but salt is salt man, its just sodium chloride right!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Raw shrimp is alot better..........


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

burna said:


> yeah but salt is salt man, its just sodium chloride right!


 salt *is* just sodium chloride, but raw meat is more natural and has more nutritional value...as opposed to cooked shrimp.

a piranha's digestive system is different than a human's. in the long run it is unhealthy for them to eat added preservatives. im not saying that they will die the day after feeding them cooked shrimp. raw shrimp is just more healthy for their diet.

u wouldnt feed them cooked beef, chicken, smelt, catfish....so why feed them cooked shrimp?!?

see what im saying?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i was searchin the web for a lil more information and i came across this bit of info....

"Raw headless shrimp in the shell maintain quality during freezing longer than frozen, cooked shrimp and are best if frozen at the peak of freshness. Fresh shrimp can be frozen in a block of ice or glazed. Raw shrimp maintains quality during freezing at a temperature of 0 F. or below for approximately six months, whereas home frozen cooked shrimp begin to lose quality after approximately one month."

i got this info here (third paragraph under the pictures)


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

okay, you convinced me, I'm switchin!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

burna said:


> okay, you convinced me, I'm switchin!


 LOL...sweet!!

good deal, man!


----------

